# I have no idea why I created this account.



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Maybe it’s to catch up on lolcow news, but it’s more of a confession that this site scares the absolute shit out of me. I mean, you guys were able to dox Keffals (I don’t like her btw) just by looking at a door knob and some hotel bedsheets. Anyways here’s a hot take before I end this post: if you’re interested in lolcows you’re probably autistic or at least neurodivergent.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2022)

>her


----------



## SneedYstwyth (Dec 16, 2022)

Imagine being scared by a retarded drama forum


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Null said:


> >her
> 
> View attachment 4088490





SneedYstwyth said:


> Imagine being scared by a retarded drama forum


I mean… not really scared just more cautious (???) idk figuring out someone’s location just by looking at some bedsheets has my anxiety rising higher than Chris’s Estrogen levels ever will.


----------



## eDove (Dec 16, 2022)

You're giving the site much too power. You have to forget the reputation the site's acquired because it's sensationalized nonsense, kind of like how people thought just visiting 4Chan for a millisecond would get you hacked and your life ruined somehow.

All it takes is a gaggle of people to be heavily interested in a person to dig up lesser-known details for amusement and/or documentation (Autism, as you said). It's not much different than the psychotically obsessed fangirls on Twitter who'll find out every little thing about their celebrities. You can say whatever you want here. Don't be a retard and you won't get cyberbullied. Don't call for threats of violence on lolcows and you won't get banned. as well as cyberbullied. Most users are not interesting enough to get doxed. 

It's just a modern Freakshow, no different from TLC or any "reality" show you'd watch to laugh at eccentric, crazy, or unlikable people. At the end of the day, we have no more power than what's publicly available to us.


----------



## Blouie (Dec 16, 2022)

Okay retard


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 16, 2022)

You should be scared. Look at that, your first post and you've already got the attention of the site's owner.

We've got the satellites honed in your front door and have the names, birth dates, social security numbers, and blood types of both you and all your family members doxed in private chats as I type this.



> if you’re interested in lolcows you’re probably autistic or at least neurodivergent.


Is that really true though, new person? TV networks like TLC make entire shows about complete freak show trainwrecks, Jerry Springer operated for many years talking about stuff not so different from what's discussed on here.

Even beyond laughs I think it's natural to be interested in the extremes of the human condition. It's the people spending their time on social media instead who are the weirdos.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

eDove said:


> You're giving the site much too power. You have to forget the reputation the site's acquired because it's sensationalized nonsense, kind of like how people thought just visiting 4Chan for a milisecond would get you hacked.
> 
> All it takes is a gaggle of people to be heavily interested in a person to dig up lesser-known details for amusement and/or documentation (Autism, as you said). It's not much different than the psychotically obsessed fangirls on Twitter who'll find out every little thing about their celebrities.
> 
> It's just a modern Freakshow, no different from TLC or any "reality" show you'd watch to laugh at eccentric, crazy, or unlikable people. At the end of the day, we have no more power than what's publicly available to us.


Huh… I never thought about it like that actually…maybe I’ll stick around if that’s the case.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 16, 2022)

@Grape_gutzzz, I hate to break it to you buddy, but Keffals is a man.


----------



## JoshPlz (Dec 16, 2022)

Doxing usually doesn't scare the absolute shit out of people unless they have something to hide. What are you afraid of for people to find out about you?


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> You should be scared. Look at that, your first post and you've already got the attention of the site's owner.
> 
> We've got the satellites honed in your front door and have the names, birth dates, social security numbers, and blood types of both you and all your family members doxed in private chats as I type this.
> 
> ...


I mean I’m an autistic person myself and from my observation alone a lot of people that I interact with who are interested in lolcows are either on the spectrum or neurodivergent in one way or another. Then again that’s just my experience.


----------



## SNAFU (Dec 16, 2022)

_"Maybe it’s to catch up on lolcow news..." " ...if you’re interested in lolcows you’re probably autistic or at least neurodivergent."_

Your first post and already a self tell


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 16, 2022)

Welcome, Fresh Meat. You're here forever.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> Doxing usually doesn't scare the absolute shit out of people unless they have something to hide. What are you afraid of for people to find out about





JoshPlz said:


> Doxing usually doesn't scare the absolute shit out of people unless they have something to hide. What are you afraid of for people to find out about you?


Nothing. I just have bad anxiety and the thought of people just knowing where I am just gives me an icky feeling.


----------



## KingFrampt (Dec 16, 2022)

It seems you have a misunderstanding of what the Farms is 

I missed '22 users...


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Least I had proper help so I didn’t end up like Chris lmao


SNAFU said:


> _"Maybe it’s to catch up on lolcow news..." " ...if you’re interested in lolcows you’re probably autistic or at least neurodivergent."_
> 
> Your first post and already a self tell


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 16, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> @Grape_gutzzz, I hate to break it to you buddy, but Keffals is a man.


HIS name is Lucas. HE lives on the second floor.........


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Welcome, Fresh Meat. You're here forever.
> 
> View attachment 4088607


I do have some interesting topics I would like to go in about actually so guess I’ll stay


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I mean… not really scared just more cautious (???) idk figuring out someone’s location just by looking at some bedsheets has my anxiety rising higher than Chris’s Estrogen levels ever will.


Go back to whatever retard zoomer hell hole you came out of, retard niggerfaggot


----------



## bashe (Dec 16, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> You should be scared. Look at that, your first post and you've already got the attention of the site's owner.
> 
> We've got the satellites honed in your front door and have the names, birth dates, social security numbers, and blood types of both you and all your family members doxed in private chats as I type this.


oh fuggggg.....I knew this place was scary


----------



## Jeff Q. Anime (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I mean I’m an autistic person myself and from my observation alone a lot of people that I interact with who are interested in lolcows are either on the spectrum or neurodivergent in one way or another. Then again that’s just my experience.


Being terminally online is a symptom of autism.  Those who are not terminally online will be much less inclined to know about, much less care about, anything like a cow.

If you don't want people to find out where you live...  The first line of defense is not giving them a reason to find out.  Keffals wasn't doxed JUST by some sheets, there was corroborating information he leaked about his location and status that helped narrow down the search first.

Don't be a cow, man!


----------



## Kamen Rider Faiz (Dec 16, 2022)

nigger-tier post
make it less stupid next time


----------



## Jewthulhu (Dec 16, 2022)

Too late; already doxing you through your shitty MS Paint profile picture.


----------



## thegrayman (Dec 16, 2022)

You will not find that this site lives up to it`s evil reputation. I highly encourage you to read any thread on any person and find a single case of credible threats.
The dox is a different story, but if you ever wanna fuck with someone and make the mistake of bragging about it here I refer you to Isabella Janke. We do not condone messing with the cows. We watch, we laugh, that is it.

As for being a tranny I don`t think you will find it effects your experience unless you act like an actual retard.

If you so happen to be a cow here is some advice:
If you do get a thread, just ignore it. If you don`t bring attention to the thread it will just be 5-6 people calling you a retard online. If you by chance are an e-celeb then realize people are not going to like you. And they will talk about you. Better on Kiwi Farms where we don`t accept interacting with cows than 4Chan or Discord where fucking with people is encouraged.

Welcome, behave yourself and you will have a good time.

God sneed

edit:


Jewthulhu said:


> Too late; already doxing you through your shitty MS Paint profile picture.


That is actually a somewhat distinct art style. I am calling troll though.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 16, 2022)

OP.
My humble suggestion is that you lurk, silently, for a couple months before you continue down your path of autistic sperging.
Find a couple threads you enjoy reading, kind of get a feel for what kind of hell you have signed up for.
You'll be fine.

P.S. Send pics of your feet to Null, as is custom.


----------



## UERISIMILITUDO (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm not scared of anyone here.  Anyone who has used an imageboard like 4chan should know how to carry himself here.

_Oh no, I've been an annoying nigger AND posted several photographs of myself with the EXIF data still intact and personal information in the frame.  Now they know where I live.  How could this be happening?!_


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> .I mean I’m an autistic person myself and from my observation alone a lot of people that I interact with who are interested in lolcows are either on the spectrum or neurodivergent in one way or another. Then again that’s just my experience.


I. dont believe you are autistic until you post your face.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
nigger


----------



## Shoah Champion (Dec 16, 2022)

lol calm down


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzz said:
			
		

> I mean I’m an autistic person myself





Grape_gutzzz said:


> Nothing. I just have bad anxiety


Any other neurodevelopmental conditions we should know about? We always like to have a full picture to gain a better understanding of our newfriends and treat them with the respect and consideration they deserve.


----------



## Saber-toothed pussy (Dec 16, 2022)

Are you a whiteknight of Keffals? Because you gave me those vibes.

Keffals has done alot of unforgivable shit that should not been defended in the first place.

If you decide to defend him even if you know what he has done, you're a lose cost



EDIT: a quick search on Google brings up some social media that could belongs to OP

Reddit:








						Gee (u/Grapegutzzz) - Reddit
					

u/Grapegutzzz:




					www.reddit.com
				




Likee:








						Grape_gutzzz(@grape_gutzzz) Official | Likee
					

Watch the best short videos of Grape_gutzzz(@grape_gutzzz) on Likee




					likee.video


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Saber-toothed pussy said:


> Are you a whiteknight of Keffals? Because you gave me those vibes.
> 
> Keffals has done alot of unforgivable shit that should not been defended in the first place.
> 
> If you decide to defend him even if you know what he has done, you're a lose cost


Good god no. I feel like Keffals is a major hypocrite and over all a shitty person. I was just curious about how someone could be doxxed just by a door knob and a bedsheet…and now I know that Keffals was posting about their location so I feel a bit better now. But yeah I just joined out of curiosity.


----------



## Table Country (Dec 16, 2022)

> if you’re interested in lolcows you’re probably autistic


We're all talking shit but... where's the lie?


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 16, 2022)

This page was last archived _10 minutes_ ago​





						Grape_gutzzz(@grape_gutzzz) | Likee | Ghostarchive
					






					ghostarchive.org


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Table Country said:


> We're all talking shit but... where's the lie?


Takes one to know one lmao


----------



## Triple Flutz (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> Least I had proper help so I didn’t end up like Chris lmao


Your post says otherwise, and there is still time...


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 16, 2022)

Saber-toothed pussy said:


> EDIT: a quick search on Google brings up some social media that could belongs to OP
> 
> Reddit:
> 
> ...


I noticed this and was mulling over whether to post the likee profile. It could just be a coincdence but I am guessing not....  I have downloaded most of the short clips and can upload them here.  On second thought,  I am archiving them here and now. Let not god but my fellow kiwi farmers decide whether this is the same person.

Further edit--I will upload other archive vids once uncertainy about rules is confirmed. On standby for now. 

FInal edit--added two more of the short clips. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Dont worry I’m doing my best to learn now… 


Triple Flutz said:


> Your post says otherwise, and there is still time...



Yeah lol…thought I deleted that shit but I guess not.


Norbert the Tiger said:


> I noticed this and was mulling over whether to post the likee profile. It could just be a coincdence but I am guessing not....  I have downloaded most of the short clips and can upload them here.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Dec 16, 2022)

Newfaggots like you deserve to get hung from the local synagogue chandelier 

Leave and never come back, faggot lover


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 16, 2022)

This is an adult website. Minors must discontinue accessing this site.


----------



## The Luigi Player (Dec 16, 2022)

No troon, no loomer, no "wonderer" and no minors will do research on kiwifarms even a speck of looking around because it hurts their ego on being right about "evil websites" and "wrong-think media"

example #68476: Right here


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 16, 2022)

Found the same thing, but decided against posting it. Thought there was some sort of rule regarding minors, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Me pica el ano.
Thanks OP, i really thank you for it.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 16, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Found the same thing, but decided against posting it. Thought there was some sort of rule regarding minors, but I might be mistaken.


I assumed this person was 18. Mods, please understand I did not intentionally violate any rules, please let me know and I will delete.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

It was an old account adult now though so don’t worry.


Monkey Shoulder said:


> Found the same thing, but decided against posting it. Thought there was some sort of rule regarding minors, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 16, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> I assumed this person was 18. Mods I did not intentionally violate any rules, please let me know and i will delete.


I base it entirely on the /lvl17/ thing


----------



## TheRetardKing (Dec 16, 2022)

Hi.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Leveled up a couple months back 


Monkey Shoulder said:


> I base it entirely on the /lvl17/ thing


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 16, 2022)

See? Kiwi Farms isn't that scary. We didn't even have to look at your bedsheets or knob.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> See? Kiwi Farms isn't that scary. We didn't even have to look at your bedsheets or knob.


Not gonna lie…I might’ve have chuckled.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> Yeah lol…thought I deleted that shit but I guess not.


Wow. Before you had plausible deniability. Now you no longer have that because you do not know when to remain silent, that you do not need to utter each and every thought that comes into your nutter brain to the universe.

On the other hand, perhaps this is a troll effort to draw attention to this creature. How else would someone write such a thing when others noted the possibility it might not be the same person...


----------



## Boss Hawg (Dec 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chongqing (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> Nothing. I just have bad anxiety and the thought of people just knowing where I am just gives me an icky feeling.


Just tell us where you are.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> Just tell us where you are.


_my name is Walter Hardwell White—_


----------



## Epoch (Dec 16, 2022)

Kill all 2022 users


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 16, 2022)

Uh no muh hecking Keffals tranny dindu nothing he’s a good boy and doesn’t deserve all the meanies talking so bad about him


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

PeggieBigCock said:


> Uh no muh hecking Keffals tranny dindu nothing he’s a good boy and doesn’t deserve all the meanies talking so bad about him


That is…the exact opposite of what I said…I was just creeped out because I thought nothing about Keffals location was posted by them…I was wrong.


----------



## UERISIMILITUDO (Dec 16, 2022)

I want to believe this to be someone trying to draw attention to this girl for some reason.  The alternative explanation is being stupid enough to register with a recycled username that has videos and photographs behind it.


----------



## Grub (Dec 16, 2022)

>uses the term neurodivergent
>calls Lucas a her
>scared of internet forum
Holy fuck op you're such a faggot


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 16, 2022)

PeggieBigCock said:


> Uh no muh hecking Keffals tranny dindu nothing he’s a good boy and doesn’t deserve all the meanies talking so bad about him


To be fair, she says in the OP that she doesn’t like him


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 16, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> To be fair, she says in the OP that she doesn’t like him


But kiwifarms are still scawy evil doxxxers


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I was wrong.


this is the only website meticulously documenting pedophiles, transgroomers, & sadistic animal abusers and instead of you lurking and looking into all the good that goes on here you buy into tranny Twitter hysteria, you need to go back.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> Least I had proper help so I didn’t end up like Chris lmao


A-Log, is that you?



PeggieBigCock said:


> But kiwifarms are still scawy evil doxxxers


They are and nobody told me!? Aw shit, I better burn my computer now!


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

PeggieBigCock said:


> this is the only website meticulously documenting pedophiles, transgroomers, & sadistic animal abusers and instead of you lurking and looking into all the good that goes on here you buy into tranny Twitter hysteria, you need to go back.


You might be good, but y’all are edgy lmao.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Dec 16, 2022)

Why would someone who's so super scared of the doxing website make an account and completely ignore the warning telling you to not reuse a username from another site? That's not autistic, that's just retarded.

As an aside, props to whomever made the "Registration, Please" video, that's neat.


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 16, 2022)

"If you like lolcows you're probably autistic."

I am! I also love making fun of absolute fucktards who destroy their own lives with their consistently bad choices! It's fun and you should try it, you don't have to be a retard either.


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> "If you like lolcows you're probably autistic."
> 
> I am! I also love making fun of absolute fucktards who destroy their own lives with their consistently bad choices! It's fun and you should try it, you don't have to be a retard either.


Oh boy…I’ve been in the lolcow community for awhile actually and I have been doing that…the autism thing is just an observation I’ve made while in this niche little community.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 16, 2022)

It's common sense, and it is sad it is not taught anywhere anymore. Just don't be an idiot, be respectful, and you are golden. 
Give KF a shot, it is not that scary and you might even be enlightened on a few things. 
Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> You might be good, but y’all are edgy lmao.


By your standards I say faggot and nigger and that automatically makes me bad, there are a lot of faggots and incels here but you’re the weak minded person who is scared of divergence from what you consider “safe” and no offense but you’re ngmi


----------



## Cuban Pete (Dec 16, 2022)

did u use the same username on a different site? 


Grape_gutzzz said:


> You might be good, but y’all are edgy lmao.


----------



## Command Prompt Disabled (Dec 16, 2022)

You really made no attempt to lurk and understand how the site works, did you?

Here's a tip: making a post like this stating you're scared of the site, makes you ripe for trolling.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 16, 2022)

Mr.Miyagi said:


> the "Registration, Please" video


what's that?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Dec 16, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> what's that?


If you go onto the Register page, it has a little video of the game "Papers, Please", featuring Josh and some rules. I hadn't seen it before, so it might be new.


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 16, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> what's that?


https://uploads.kiwifarms.net/data/video/3696/3696719-6abe413cae6cdb76a0510229e556a625.mp4 on the registration page.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> You might be good, but y’all are edgy lmao.


You know we will find out where you live, and then I will send you a free bible?


----------



## A-Stump (Dec 16, 2022)

Not wanting to be doxxed and using the same name as an account which shows multiple videos of your face is pretty damn autistic so at least the autism checks out


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Dec 16, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> You might be good, but y’all are edgy lmao.


You might be good (for a zoomer of undefined gender), but y'need to learn to read:


source


----------



## Grape_gutzzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> You might be good (for a zoomer of undefined gender), but y'need to learn to read:
> View attachment 4092036
> source


I genuinely forgot I had that account man so I thought it be my lurker Reddit account lmao


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 16, 2022)

GTFO from the forum before something bad happens dude, please


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 16, 2022)

Nigger even if your dox gets posted here, as long as you don't continue publicly acting like a moron online, people will leave you alone. Look around on here. Bugging cows whose milk has largely dried up is seen as bad sportsmanship and will get whomever does it mocked.


----------



## Banquet Meal (Dec 17, 2022)

you are all niggers and also gay, namely the ones who are giving this walking aids factory advice and acting all authoritarian when you  yourselves registered only like 3-4 days ago.


----------



## I Can Smell My Balls (Dec 17, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> To be fair, she says in the OP that she doesn’t like him


no he didn't, he said he didn't like *her*, which really changes the meaning of the statement. we don't like keffals because of the whole bathtub hrt to minors thing and trying to kill the site and everything else, this faggot probably doesn't like him because of his shitposting on twitter.

this is also definitely a tranny, right? his little reddit guy had a dress on, but idk if those are just random.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 17, 2022)

I Can Smell My Balls said:


> no he didn't, he said he didn't like *her*, which really changes the meaning of the statement. we don't like keffals because of the whole bathtub hrt to minors thing and trying to kill the site and everything else, this faggot probably doesn't like him because of his shitposting on twitter.
> 
> this is also definitely a tranny, right? his little reddit guy had a dress on, but idk if those are just random.


It's a girl. Look at the likee or whatever the fuck It's called


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Dec 17, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> It's a girl. Look at the likee or whatever the fuck It's called


Cracker are you fucking blind?


----------



## Cat Stew (Dec 17, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I mean I’m an autistic person myself and from my observation alone a lot of people that I interact with who are interested in lolcows are either on the spectrum or neurodivergent in one way or another. Then again that’s just my experience.


"neurodiergent"?

i think u mean "retarted"


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 17, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> Least I had proper help so I didn’t end up like Chris lmao


There's still time. A lot of time.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 17, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> It's a girl. Look at the likee or whatever the fuck It's called.


I doubt that.

I deleted screenshots out of an abundance of caution to ensure that it is clear I am making an effort to comply with guidelines. The clips are still on likee and archived here on this thread by me, so take a gander yourself.

The particularly bizarre video with the black head nose pad is most telling. I think the male voice is dubbed over but can't really tell.  In most other images there is a lot of "war paint,"  very strategic clothes that hide shoulder to hip ratios, etc.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 17, 2022)

She looks underage @Grape_gutzzz this site is 18+, and it isn't a good place for a teenager to be at all. You're a kid, you shouldn't be here. It's not healthy.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 17, 2022)

Get out of here, kid. Go catch crawdads down at the creek or something.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Dec 17, 2022)

Timmy Jolsen said:


> She looks underage @Grape_gutzzz this site is 18+, and it isn't a good place for a teenager to be at all. You're a kid, you shouldn't be here. It's not healthy.


Don't worry, they helpfully confirmed earlier in the thread they are over 18.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 17, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Get out of here, kid. Go catch crawdads down at the creek or something.


Seconded. The reason she doesn't look like a woman isn't because she's male, it's because she's like thirteen years old. She's a kid, and her parents should be supervising her internet activity better.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 17, 2022)

Gadies and lentlemen...

*START YER DIGGIN'!*


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 17, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> @Grape_gutzzz, I hate to break it to you buddy, but Keffals is a man.


He's a dickless eunuch to be exact.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 17, 2022)

Keffals wanted to be found, because it played into his victim narrative. If you’re genuinely in fear for your life, you don’t act like Radio Free Stinkditch while posting photos of where you are. Anyone familiar with online culture knows how doxing works.

People who wail loudly about being doxed here do so for two reasons. Either they’re lying for attention (Liz Fong-Jones before he got a thread) or they’re trying to distract people from their more heinous behaviour (child pornographer Sophie Labelle).


----------



## Akashic Retard (Dec 17, 2022)

Being a retarded faggot and learning lessons is a part of growing up, OP. You've got the retarded faggot part down, now you just have to learn a lesson.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 17, 2022)

Akashic Retard said:


> Being a retarded faggot and learning lessons is a part of growing up, OP. You've got the retarded faggot part down, now you just have to learn a lesson.


Continuously. Until he gets the idea and leaves.


----------



## abdulaziz (Dec 17, 2022)

Hey pal, you just blow in from stupid town?


----------



## eDove (Dec 17, 2022)

Lmao, a lot has happened in here. I was wondering why the thread kept getting bumped.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 17, 2022)

eDove said:


> Lmao, a lot has happened in here. I was wondering why the thread kept getting bumped.


One of the first things the sign-up page says is to create an account name unique to this site
 So of course this fucktard doesn't.

He's probably one of those types who uses "password" as a password and thinks it's super-clever.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Dec 17, 2022)

eDove said:


> Lmao, a lot has happened in here. I was wondering why the thread kept getting bumped.


OP makes thread saying they don't know why they made the account. Then shows us the reason they did - to go full retard.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 17, 2022)

> if you’re interested in lolcows you’re probably autistic or at least neurodivergent.


----------



## Christmas Premium Gonzo (Dec 17, 2022)

Sperglet no one gives a fuck about you, you aren't special, you aren't pretty and all your mental illness should be resolved in a full frontal lobotomy. 

I'd feel sorry for you, if there weren't another billion retarded clones like you in the world. Life is harsh no one cares about your fucking spastic mind get a job and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bernie Gores (Dec 17, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> I noticed this and was mulling over whether to post the likee profile. It could just be a coincdence but I am guessing not....  I have downloaded most of the short clips and can upload them here.  On second thought,  I am archiving them here and now. Let not god but my fellow kiwi farmers decide whether this is the same person.
> 
> Further edit--I will upload other archive vids once uncertainy about rules is confirmed. On standby for now.
> 
> ...


First thing i thought of after seeing those thumbnails.








						Scott Pilgrim vs. the World Ruined a Whole Generation of Women [Music Video]
					

I haven't uploaded anything as I was working on this, enjoy friends. Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/negativexp/scott-pilgrim-vs-the-world-ruined-a-whole-...




					youtu.be


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 17, 2022)

Timmy Jolsen said:


> Seconded. The reason she doesn't look like a woman isn't because she's male, it's because she's like thirteen years old. She's a kid, and her parents should be supervising her internet activity better.


As 60 Minutes calls it:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Dec 17, 2022)

Why simp for the worse tranny.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Dec 17, 2022)

Are we sure this is a troon? I saw one video but the light can be deceiving
Looks like basic tiktok bitch
Need confirmation so I can get my insults right


----------



## rel=alternate (Dec 17, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> Nothing. I just have bad anxiety and the thought of people just knowing where I am just gives me an icky feeling.


Man, I am only on the first page, but I can already tell you should not be here. You are saying so much shit about yourself already, and yet you claim to be scared users here are gonna dox you.

Keep personal shit for yourself if you want to post here. It's this fucking simple. Unless you have a thread, nobody gives a fuck. If they do, you will get a thread.

ETA 

I am now all caught up, not surprised with how it turned out. 

It feels a bit too easy though. Like what someone with 101 IQ would do to get a PA going. 

Then again, autism knows no bounds, so who knows really.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 17, 2022)

UERISIMILITUDO said:


> I want to believe this to be someone trying to draw attention to this girl for some reason.  The alternative explanation is being stupid enough to register with a recycled username that has videos and photographs behind it.


I'm skeptical as well. We've had absolute retards dox themselves in this exact way but this one is a little too on the nose. 

"Wow, you guys are really good at doxing, I wouldn't want that happening to me _wink wink_. Anyway, you're all unlovable spergs." 

*links posted*

"Whoops, guess I forgot to delete those lol, how silly of me."



Norbert the Tiger said:


> I think the male voice is dubbed over but can't really tell.


It is. It's a gay TikTok trend to mime out scenes from Spongebob or whatever.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Dec 17, 2022)

Chive Turkey said:


> I'm skeptical as well. We've had absolute retards dox themselves in this exact way but this one is a little too on the nose.


After careful consideration of the facts and evidence, the Court finds OP to be gay and glowing.



Grape_gutzzz said:


> Bull


KF is not your personal army or spooks. Be a faggot somewhere else, probably Mexico, before Null has to give your IP to the Feds.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 17, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Get out of here, kid. Go catch crawdads down at the creek or something.


That's actually more fun and rewarding than posting here too. They are cute little critters. One time I caught a real big one that was holding onto a minnow!


----------



## Drachenlord (Dec 17, 2022)

How to dox someone: make inflammatory statements on kiwifarms using their username, then simply lean back and have the resident autists do the work.

Other than that, I fully agree with everything in OPs first post.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 17, 2022)

In terms of people who might fake being a teen girl on here, Jimmy's Horror Emporium (his YouTube channel name, he joined KF under a bunch of different fake names, but it got connected back to him) as seen shitting up the Nexpo/horror YouTubers thread in the lolcow salon's off topic board has on several occasions pretended to be various young girls.

Personally, I don't think Jimmy's Methadone Horror Emporium is to blame for this one, but I'm just putting it out there as some food for thought for the kiwis who think this might be someone trying to set up a random teenage girl.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 17, 2022)

Everybody gangsta till your picture's on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## TayandYou (Dec 17, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> I deleted screenshots out of an abundance of caution to ensure that it is clear I am making an effort to comply with guidelines. The clips are still on likee and archived here on this thread by me, so take a gander yourself.
> 
> The particularly bizarre video with the black head nose pad is most telling. I think the male voice is dubbed over but can't really tell.  In most other images there is a lot of "war paint,"  very strategic clothes that hide shoulder to hip ratios, etc.


Interesting observation, I expected nothing less from our resident teenage girl expert. I stumbled across @RSOD calling you a pedo apologist and had to look it up for myself lol.



> As I stated, I am ambivalent about age of consent at 14-15 (as it is in most of Europe), but balk at any age of consent higher than 16.


Has to be one of the funniest things I have ever seen posted on the farms lmao. That's prime random.txt material.


----------



## retard strength (Dec 17, 2022)

Making the biggest pot of spaghetti and intentionally spilling it, then getting on the ground and rolling around in it


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 17, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I mean… not really scared just more cautious (???) idk figuring out someone’s location just by looking at some bedsheets has my anxiety rising higher than Chris’s Estrogen levels ever will.


Wasn't it doxbin that did that?
Like the site was down during that, or am I thinking of some other time keffals was doxed?


----------



## Dozernaut (Dec 17, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## A-Stump (Dec 17, 2022)

To anyone retarded enough to think this is a gayop: This person had almost no online presence tied to the username. A ten day old Reddit account and a dead Likee account(wtf is that?) with 18 followers. Generally if someone is being targeted in a harassment campaign they need something like, IDK, people who knew they existed beforehand


----------



## TayandYou (Dec 17, 2022)

A-Stump said:


> To anyone retarded enough to think this is a gayop: This person had almost no online presence tied to the username. A ten day old Reddit account and a dead Likee account(wtf is that?) with 18 followers. Generally if someone is being targeted in a harassment campaign they need something like, IDK, people who knew they existed beforehand


I suppose it could possibly be an IRL enemy but I agree with you that it seems quite unlikely. I'd expect a gayop bait account to be tied to some minor e-celeb at least.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 17, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> He's probably one of those types who uses "password" as a password and thinks it's super-clever.


It is. No one ever uses password as their password. Who would even think of that?


----------



## suspended animation (Dec 17, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> View attachment 4092753


This is definitely a male. Notice how deliberately he is speaking, and the exaggerated expressions. That's not the casual chatter of a young woman/ girl.


----------



## abdulaziz (Dec 17, 2022)

suspended animation said:


> This is definitely a male. Notice how deliberately he is speaking, and the exaggerated expressions. That's not the casual chatter of a young woman/ girl.


because the neanderthal brow line and 5 o'clock shadow really didn't give it away


----------



## Lokenstien (Dec 17, 2022)

I hope this dumb as a stump thread has been a good lesson on internet privacy for you @Grape_gutzzz.  Ironically enough there are probably a whole lot of users here that reuse the same username despite being explicitly told not too.  The difference between them and you however is that they don't make retarded threads calling attention to themselves. Its really not that hard to figure out the culture and edict of the site, yet new users like you prove time and time again that reading comprehension is a dying skill and that people would rather get beat to death than learn the basic internet privacy measures.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Dec 17, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I genuinely forgot I had that account man so I thought it be my lurker Reddit account lmao


So it's not a reading problem but a case of complete carelessness and lack of foresight?
You're not doing yourself any favors.



rel=alternate said:


> Man, I am only on the first page, but I can already tell you should not be here. You are saying so much shit about yourself already, and yet you claim to be scared users here are gonna dox you.


This one at least doesn't start by discussing her fetishes.



suspended animation said:


> That's not the casual chatter of a young woman/ girl.


It's a zoomer. Most of them look and act weirdly. But I guess it's best to ask.
@Grape_gutzzz Which of the following describes you best?
1. I was born with a dick. I'm attracted to boobs and pussies. I'm a straight man.
2. I was born with a dick. I'm attracted to dicks. I'm a gay man.
3. I was born with a dick. I'm attracted to dicks, boobs and pussies. I'm a bisexual man.
4. I was born with a pussy. I'm attracted to dicks. I'm a straight woman.
5. I was born with a pussy. I'm attracted to boobs and pussies.  I'm a gay woman.
6. I was born with a pussy. I'm attracted to dicks, boobs and pussies. I'm a bisexual woman.


----------



## Merry (Dec 17, 2022)

E-Girls not be retarded challenge (impossible) (nightmare level difficulty) (you had a HS English essay due last Friday)


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 17, 2022)

Post your tits


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (Dec 17, 2022)

I think you guys scared off the newfren.


----------



## Nissan (Dec 17, 2022)

Thank you for joining us.









						Grape_flavored_v0mit | Instagram | Linktree
					

Linktree. Make your link do more.




					linktr.ee
				



That linktree has only one page linked, which is a cosplay instagram. The link is not valid though, the account it linked to was probably either deleted or had the handle changed. A quick reverse search of this picture brings up nothing.



She used to have a TikTok account with that same handle. There's a few duets other people made with her up still. Account seems to be deleted now. As funny as it would be, I don't think it's a tranny, just a _very _autistic girl.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



link

She wants to be bred by a bear, or something. Add furry to the list. (she's in the middle)




Your browser is not able to display this video.



link

There's nothing too funny or special about her. It's your run of the mill zoomer e-girl doing autistic teenager stuff.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Dec 17, 2022)

Nissan said:


> Thank you for joining us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we even sure this chick is even OP? Could be a reverse thing where someone hates her and wants us to scare her...


----------



## Go Lift Some Bitches (Dec 17, 2022)

suspended animation said:


> This is definitely a male. Notice how deliberately he is speaking, and the exaggerated expressions. That's not the casual chatter of a young woman/ girl.


No, it's just an autistic and weird looking zoomer, if it was a tranny they'd have made at least one video talking about it like every other they/her Oregonian zoomie


----------



## Nissan (Dec 17, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Are we even sure this chick is even OP? Could be a reverse thing where someone hates her and wants us to scare her...


No, we are not sure. I did consider that as a possibility but after some thinking I lean more towards this being genuine. Albeit cringy, what the user has posted so far doesn't come across as malicious. If this truly was someone trying to get us to do some digging on someone they hated they could have posted some really incendiary shit. Both the TikTok duets are from January earlier this year, and I haven't found any TikToks featuring her that were posted after that.

Under the assumption that the accounts were deactivated recently. There's two possibilities:

1. This is genuine.
The girl from the videos didn't lurk long enough and went ahead and posted dumb shit on the forum. This would mean that both the TikTok and the unknown Instagram accounts belong to her and she deleted them recently, when she noticed farmers were able to find some information on her and got scared.

2. This is someone trying to scare her.
This would mean that this person knows her, and whatever other accounts she might have. They could have used any other handle that links to her identity, like an Instagram handle. The handle they registered with was practically unused at this point (last likee video under that handle was uploaded on August 22, 2022, so I'm not too sure about that) 

Since the other two accounts (TikTok and Instagram) have been deleted, that would mean the person who posted here using her handle also informed her that this thread exists to scare the girl into deactivating. I don't believe this to be the case because she would have deleted the likee account as well. Even if this was a random girl that did own those accounts, and deleted them a long time ago, then there's no more information for us to find on her and an inactive cow virtually means no cow. There's nothing more to make fun of, which would be what the hypothetical enemy of this girl would want us to have.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Dec 17, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> I suppose it could possibly be an IRL enemy but I agree with you that it seems quite unlikely. I'd expect a gayop bait account to be tied to some minor e-celeb at least.


You forget how creepy and sociopathic retarded zoomers can be. The name Kiwifarms has dipped retardingly close to mainstream, thus some dumbass trying to pull a gay ops against someone either irl or with a light online presence with the mean nazi farmers as their weapon is exactly the sort of shit that should be expected.


----------



## lolnah (Dec 17, 2022)

This just looks like a case of GOTIS, the Zoomer edition


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 17, 2022)

suspended animation said:


> This is definitely a male. Notice how deliberately he is speaking, and the exaggerated expressions. That's not the casual chatter of a young woman/ girl.


A lot of zoomers sound that way because they've garnered most of their socialization online, which is a male-dominated place.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 17, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Are we even sure this chick is even OP? Could be a reverse thing where someone hates her and wants us to scare her...


In that case, the kid pretending to be her needs to stop using Kiwifarms. Go catch some crawdads or something.


----------



## Saber-toothed pussy (Dec 17, 2022)

lolnah said:


> This just looks like a case of GOTIS, the Zoomer edition


Because all zoomers have GOTIS


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 18, 2022)

Saber-toothed pussy said:


> Because all zoomers have GOTIS


Even the boys!


----------



## thegrayman (Dec 18, 2022)

Saber-toothed pussy said:


> Are you a whiteknight of Keffals? Because you gave me those vibes.
> 
> Keffals has done alot of unforgivable shit that should not been defended in the first place.
> 
> ...


> Pls no dox!
- Uses same username on Kiwi Farms as they do on Reddit.



Grape_gutzzz said:


> You might be good, but y’all are edgy lmao.



Keeping a sharp edge is the way to cultivate a deep cut.



Johnny Salami said:


> Are we even sure this chick is even OP? Could be a reverse thing where someone hates her and wants us to scare her...


Very real possibility.


----------



## Bajilionaire (Dec 18, 2022)

This bitch is a flaggot


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Dec 18, 2022)

Your face when you realize you doxed yourself on Kiwifarms


----------



## The Feline Solution (Dec 18, 2022)

Bitch types like she's braindead.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 18, 2022)

Either @Grape_gutzzz is dumb and didn't read the warnings when signing up or is an imposter trying to draw attention to the real Grape Gutzzz.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 18, 2022)

I don't think it's that deep. It's not some grand gay op conspiracy.

It's just a dumb whore on the internet. Sad. Many such a cases.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Dec 18, 2022)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> It's not some grand gay op conspiracy.


Never attribute to gayop that which is adequately explained by retardation.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 18, 2022)

We should have mocked her for being too young to remember 9/11

If you can’t remember 9/11 firsthand, you’re too young for the farms


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 18, 2022)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> I don't think it's that deep. It's not some grand gay op conspiracy.
> 
> It's just a dumb whore on the internet. Sad. Many such a cases.


Not to moralfag, but you're calling a 7th grader a whore.


----------



## WAHbert Plant (Dec 18, 2022)

I known this site way before the Keffals shit and I wish I made an account for KF earlier tbh.


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Grape_gutzzz said:


> I mean… not really scared just more cautious (???) idk figuring out someone’s location just by looking at some bedsheets has my anxiety rising higher than Chris’s Estrogen levels ever will.


No need to worry about whether or not we know where you live. Its already done. Just move on.


----------



## WeenieHutJr (Dec 18, 2022)

@Grape_gutzzz
Sorry everyone is dogpiling on you, I loved you in _Barry _and _Saturday Night Live_. Good luck on your transition


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 18, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Your face when you realize you doxed yourself on Kiwifarms
> View attachment 4100964


@Grape_gutzzz face after trying the vaccine found in some bushes


----------

